# You have all been so kind.



## postman (9 Feb 2020)

You have all been so kind not mentioning LEEDS UNITED what the flippin heck is going on,if i had any hair i would be pulling it out by now.For gawds sake stop messing about.Put some results together.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Feb 2020)

Too busy laughing


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2020)

Leeds whatnow? Never heard of them.


----------



## Donger (9 Feb 2020)

My lot did our best to help you at St Andrews. (The only 4-5 scoreline I can recall). I'm not sure you have won since.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

It's that gypsy curse, come back to exact further revenge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Leeds whatnow? Never heard of them.



Somewhere in Yorkshire under quarantine since the Coronavirus emerged in the Wuhan Chinese takeaway.


----------



## HMS_Dave (9 Feb 2020)

Is David O'Leary still in charge?........


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> You have all been so kind not mentioning LEEDS UNITED what the flippin heck is going on,if i had any hair i would be pulling it out by now.For gawds sake stop messing about.Put some results together.


I’m a big Leeds fan, it is difficult to get tickets for Elland Road these days as almost every game is a sell out but I do go when I can, alternatively I listen to every game on BBC Radio Leeds.
I don’t know what has happened, we dominate games, outplay opponents but still lose, we have zero strength up front.
It absolutely ruins my weekend, I get far too involved, I feel your pain @postman


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2020)

Leeds have a team?


----------



## Soltydog (9 Feb 2020)

Isn't it just the annual 'wheels falling off the bus' moment that they have when they think promotion is achieved at Christmas?


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Feb 2020)

It's much easier being a QPR fan. You just learn to live without hope, expectation, anything. It's quite calming. You should try it.


----------



## PaulB (10 Feb 2020)

Soltydog said:


> Isn't it just the annual 'wheels falling off the bus' moment that they have when they think promotion is achieved at Christmas?



It's like Deja Vu isn't it? 

Didn't I say that once before?


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2020)

I will discuss it with @Supersuperleeds when we ride next


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Feb 2020)

I have supported Hull City all of my life. I know what you are talking about.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Feb 2020)

I'm glad you started a separate thread because Leeds United don't fit in either the Good jokes or Football threads.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Feb 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I'm glad you started a separate thread because Leeds United don't fit in either the Good jokes or Football threads.


Talk about kicking a man when he's down...


----------



## postman (10 Feb 2020)

Then a little club like Sheffield United rise to 5th in the Prem table just to add salt to the wound.It's not fair we are a big club. the others should let us win.


----------



## Threevok (10 Feb 2020)

Perhaps you should follow Leeds Rhino's instead ?

Oh, wait a minute though


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Leeds have a team?


Don't they have more than one, United & Wednesday or is it Thursday?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> You have all been so kind not mentioning LEEDS UNITED what the flippin heck is going on,if i had any hair i would be pulling it out by now.For gawds sake stop messing about.Put some results together.



As a Chelsea FC fan I can't spare any pity for Leeds United.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Feb 2020)

I won't mention Leeds in case the conversation turns to my hometown club - Luton Town.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Feb 2020)

Has Don Revie lost the plot?


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Feb 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I have supported Hull City all of my life. I know what you are talking about.


Hull City? You lucky bastard, at least your expectations are realistic. Try being a West Ham fan and starting every season with talk of a Champion's League spot only to end up in a relegation dogfight from Christmas on.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

This the curse, I tell you!
http://www.weirdisland.co.uk/behaviour/superstitions/leeds-united-elland-road.html

And
_"Leeds United’s legendary manager Don Revie was renowned for his lucky blue suit and superstitious nature. However, on receiving a letter from a gypsy in 1971, Revie decided to take things a stage further. The author insisted that Elland Road (Leeds’ stadium) was cursed as a group of gypsies had been forced off the land prior to its construction. Suffering from an unexpected loss of form at the time and dropping points, the manager duly invited a gypsy to the stadium in order to remove the curse. ‘Now you’ll start winning things’ she said after conducting a peculiar ritual on the pitch. Leeds would subsequently go on to produce some of the finest displays of Revie’s tenure and secure three more major trophies. Did the gypsy work her magic, or was it merely coincidental?"_

https://davidfoxmagic777.com/tag/elland-road/


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Feb 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> It's much easier being a QPR fan. You just learn to live without hope, expectation, anything. It's quite calming. You should try it.



Or a Birmingham City fan... ( especially when your older brother is a Villa supporter) 😕


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Mar 2020)

Well @postman since you first posted Leeds United have won five games on the trot without conceding a goal!
Top of the league now with Premier league football beckoning next season!!
I’m delighted, and to all you Leeds United haters


----------



## Ludacris (14 Jun 2020)

Just regurgitating this thread as it’s nice to know there’s a few of us around.

MOT


----------



## PaulB (14 Jun 2020)

Aren't Leeds in the midst of their longest ever undefeated run?


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> Aren't Leeds in the midst of their longest ever undefeated run?


No. Technically they were unbeaten from 1939 to 1946.


----------



## Chromatic (15 Jun 2020)

Ludacris said:


> Just regurgitating this thread as it’s nice to know there’s a few of us around.
> 
> MOT



We're all over the place.


----------

